# Dead Squirrels in Troughs?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Put a stick or something in the tank so they can get out. Offer the squirrels a smaller pan of water so they won't need the bigger tank. 
Or just wait, eventually you'll not have squirrels.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Depending on the rainfall we use to get dead squirrels that fell in trying to drink. 

What I ended up doing was getting a 2x4, drilling two holes in it and using bailing poked through the holes, I tied it to the fence behind the water trough. This way I can just flip the board out when I clean the trough and put it back in. The squirrels fall in and just climb up the board to safety. Just make sure the board is long enough to reach the bottom of the trough.


----------



## thatcherrybay (Aug 17, 2014)

Rain Shadow said:


> Depending on the rainfall we use to get dead squirrels that fell in trying to drink.
> 
> What I ended up doing was getting a 2x4, drilling two holes in it and using bailing poked through the holes, I tied it to the fence behind the water trough. This way I can just flip the board out when I clean the trough and put it back in. The squirrels fall in and just climb up the board to safety. Just make sure the board is long enough to reach the bottom of the trough.


Thanks! I'll have to try that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

We put a wide board in the water tank and then if anyone falls in they can climb on the board and get out.
I check it every day tho' to make sure it is clean and critter free.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I keep an old plastic mixing bowl full of water beside the barn for any critter that is thirsty.

While I don't encourage "folks" to visit, I at least want them to have their own fresh water and be on their way. If the squirrels and rabbits stay too long, my 17 lb alpha barn cat has them for lunch:neutral:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, the piece of board in the trough prevents them from downing. After a few dead squirrels, I finally figured it out.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I curve hardware cloth (I pick a larger holed screen) and wrap it tight over the edge of tanks.


----------

